# 2012 Charente Maritime SW France



## JollyJack

Hi everyone,

Subject to enough interest we are planning to hold a meet next September 2012 in Charente Maritime SW France. The site we intend to use is a nice large family run site with pool and restaurant. It will take all sizes of motorhome including RV's.

Dates: Sunday 2nd Sept until Sunday 9th Sept although attendees may be able to stay longer. An ACSI card will be needed to obtain the cheaper rate.

Cost will be €16 per night for 2 Adults, motorhome, 6 A electric and a dog. Large pitches. Option of 10A electric if required.

We will plan to have a coach excursion and maybe a meal at a nice restaurant. There are other possibilities depending on interest. 

The site is nice and open but located next to a forest. Good for walking and cycling. It is inland 5 km from the Atlantic with nice beaches and restaurants. 

The area abounds in places to visit which are easily accessible from the site.

Before I list the Meet I would like to know if anyone is interested – It will be for 25 units on a first come first served basis.


----------



## clive1821

just pm'ed you bob sorry would love to be involed but working that weekend then shepton :roll:


----------



## gaspode

Hi Bob

That sounds good, we'd be interested subject to the usual caveats, it's a bit early for us to be planning for next September ATM but definitely interested in principal.


----------



## Penquin

Hi there,

yes we are interested, but like others, must check whether we are free - we are scheduled to child mind for grandchildren at some stage next September and cannot ascertain the dates until the proud 
parents (our daughter + husband) return from holiday in a week or so.

It is not too far for us either :lol: :lol:

Dave and Lesley
from the Lot et Garonne part of Aquitaine!


----------



## Yaxley

Hello Bob
Yes we would be interested. We will be going to France for the month of September.
Regards
Ian


----------



## lucy2

We are interested as we will be in france in that part of the country for the month of september.


----------



## Scattycat

Sounds good. It would be nice to meet up with a few folks and put faces to names.

You can count us in


----------



## Philippft

Hi Bob,
Me and the boss are planning to visit France next september so put us down as a probable. We can confirm once holiday dates are confirmed by my bosses boss!


----------



## KENNYJAY

*france*

hi sounds good can you put us down please
best wishes kenny


----------



## JollyJack

Many thanks to everyone who has posted so far.

The Campsite we plan to use is Le Camping Logis du Breuil.

Their website is Here

It is reviewed on the MHF Campsite Database Here

I have arranged with the Campsite to co-ordinate and take bookings once the Meet is listed.


----------



## Chascass

I would also be interested.

Charlie


----------



## Harp07

Hi Bob,
We would be interested also providing we can match the dates.


Jim.


----------



## randonneur

Sounds good to us, only next door so to speak. We stayed at this site many years ago as caravanners, it was owned by 2 brothers, don't know whether they are still there.


----------



## xgx

I'm interested too ... any chance of organising a 'singles' dicount :wink: 

(Yes, I'm familiar with ACSI  )


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

Hi Jollyjack

We haven't started thinking about next year yet, but will almost certainly be in France in September. Please put me down as definitely interested. 

Sandy


----------



## vicdicdoc

Yep - We're interested too & being retired :lol: means dates don't matter !


----------



## zoro

Hi bob

We would also be interested in this meet.

Steve & Jo


----------



## SilverF1

Bob, we are also interested in the meet; would you add our names, please?


----------



## clianthus

JollyJack (Bob) has now listed this in the Meets section:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=351

I'm sure it would help him if everyone who is interested could make sure their name is on the list and if not, add it themselves.


----------



## JollyJack

I am delighted that our meet in Charente Maritime 2012 is now full and thank you for all the interest 

I will now start a reserve list so if anyone else is interested please pm me or post on here as soon as possible and I will add you to that list.


----------



## JollyJack

We now have a spare space at our meet at Le Logis Du Breuil Charente Maritime - if any one is interested in joining us next September in France you would be most welcome

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=351


----------



## JollyJack

Our meet at Le Logis Du Breuil Charente Maritime in France September 2012 is now full again. 

If anyone else is interested please pm me or post on here as soon as possible and I will create a reserve list.


----------



## bjandlin

*rally in charente maritime*

Yes, we're interested.Only just down the road from home.
We visit La Palmyre quite a bit. It would be nice to meet up with people who are at the moment just names on the website.
Regards
Barrie.


----------



## JollyJack

Hi Barrie,
I have now put you on the reserve list and will keep in touch it would be nice to see you.
Regards 
Bob


----------



## rocky1968

*French Meet*

any one in the mids area going to the rally in september 2nd to the 9th in france.


----------



## clianthus

Hi

JollyJack (Bob & Andea) who are organising the French Meet are in fact the Central (Midlands) area Rally Co-ordinators, have a look at the new rally staff list and photos.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/rally-staff.html

If you want any further information from them I'm sure they'll be happy to help if you send them a PM.


----------



## JollyJack

As clianthus has said always happy to help - we are heading that way towards end of August


----------



## JollyJack

There's still a place available if anyone else would like to join us in France in September

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=351

Will those on the list who haven't contacted me or sent their deposits please, please contact/pm me now

If anyone else wants to join us please let me know..

It's looking good


----------



## JollyJack

I have now increased the maximum number of Units to 30 at the Le Logis Du Breuil Charente Maritime Meet in September.

Please see

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=351

If any one is interested in joining us in early September in France you will be very welcome 

Please add your name to the list and I will pm you with more information.


----------



## geraldandannie

Having just returned from a continental trip, almost the first thing we do is start planning the next one :wink:

I contacted the campsite, asking about vets in the area. Within 5 minutes, I had a reply 

----------

Hello,
There is a vet not far from here.
See you in September,

Kind regards,
Famille Gagnard

Camping Logis du Breuil
17570 Saint-Augustin-sur-mer
Tel. 00 33 5 46 23 23 45
Fax : 00 33 5 46 23 43 33

Email : [email protected]
Website : www.logis-du-breuil.com

----------

Due to a prior commitment, we will unfortunately have to leave on Saturday (8th) to get back to the UK. So we'll get Tess checked on the Friday, and we'll be OK for the 5 days limit for the return.

Crossings now booked via Eurotunnel - out on Monday 13th August, back on Tuesday 11th September.

Looking forward to it already :lol:

And a little bump to remind people there are a few places left :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Philippft

*Re: French Meet*



Shuggy68 said:


> any one in the mids area going to the rally in september 2nd to the 9th in france.


Hi, we are going and will be departing from the midlands on Friday 31st p.m.


----------



## JollyJack

That's a good idea Gerald  we're down there in May as well so we may just try out the local vet.

In May we'll confirm the arrangements for the September campsite meal/quiz and coach trip which is to a nice restaurant in Meschers.

At the moment we have about 34 people coming to the meal/quiz and on the coach trip/meal. 

If anyone else wants to join us on the Meet you are very welcome but 30 is the maximum number of units


----------



## SaddleTramp

We would also be interested but not for the whole period, we leave Greece on 2nd September and would be in that area around 5th September but would want to leave around 7th as we have more to see and people to visit further north.


----------



## geraldandannie

There are 26 vans booked on this meet:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=attendees&rid=351

If you want to go, but your name's not on the list, there's still time (probably :wink: )

I hope you've organised decent weather - we could really do with some.

Gerald


----------



## JollyJack

Yes there still is time but be quick: we were over there a few weeks ago and they promised us good weather! 

The trip/meal and meal on site including the quiz will be brilliant - one or two people still to confirm if they want to come on the trip/meals so to avoid disappointment please let me know soonest..  

All looking good


----------



## HermanHymer

*Deposit on its way*

Hi Bob

My cheque's in the post... no really it is!

Regards
Viv 8)


----------



## JollyJack

Hi Viv,

Thanks + no worries you're on me list and for the trip/meals !

 

Regards Bob


----------



## smurfinguk

Hi Bob
We are still away at moment will be in uk June 28. Not sure if we are down for meal etc but please include us for everything . Will be in touch on return. 
Can't wait to head out again
Resa and Eric


----------



## JollyJack

Hi Resa and Eric,

Yes I have you on my list for everything: that's brilliant  thank you.

The more we get on the coach trip the lower the cost   

We've only just got back and like you; can't wait to head out again


----------



## randonneur

*Charente Maritime Meet*

To everyone who is going to this meet, we were looking forward to meeting everyone but unfortunately won't be able to be there. Have a good time.

Sylvia and Martin


----------



## xgx

Hi Bob
 I've just signed up for the meet! 
I should be with you sometime in the late afternoon of Monday the 3rd.
(or Tuesday 4th at the latest)
I've also sent you an e-mail to your 'meet address'. :wink:


----------



## lesanne

Hi ,all ,we are interested ,but don,t need a booking as we have friends very near .we can walk in and maybe put a few faces to names ,would be great to meet fellow M/Homers..Les


----------



## JollyJack

Hi xgx and lesanne - great  - look forward to meeting you.


----------



## JollyJack

*Charente Maritime Meet - France*

Hi everyone,

Just a reminder that the booking for this meet closes on 31st July

Bob


----------



## Philippft

*Re: Charente Maritime Meet - France*



JollyJack said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just a reminder that the booking for this meet closes on 31st July
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob, Just a quickie!
Is the deposit we paid automatically deducted from our site fees on arrival by the camp site staff ?


----------



## JollyJack

Hi Philippft,

Your deposit was paid to the the camp site when we visited earlier in the year and will be taken off your bill by the campsite staff when you pay on departure. 

Same will apply for any deposits yet to come.

More detail will be emailed to all attendees early August.


----------



## ralph-dot

We will be in the area (very close by), although without the van only in the car but we may pop in to see everyone and maybe have a beer if anyone is interested.


----------



## JollyJack

Hi ralph-dot - be nice to see you


----------



## JollyJack

*Charente Maritime Meet - France*

If anyone plans to visit us on the meet please let me know as per previous posters and also please report to the campsite reception on your arrival  

Many thanks


----------



## ralph-dot

*Re: Charente Maritime Meet - France*



JollyJack said:


> If anyone plans to visit us on the meet please let me know as per previous posters and also please report to the campsite reception on your arrival
> 
> Many thanks


Noted


----------



## vicdicdoc

We now able to come . . . I've put my name on the list [again] . . phew - just in time as it looks like I'm the [lucky] 30th van 8) 
Vicdicdoc


----------



## JollyJack

*Charente Maritime Meet - France*

Due to a cancellation there is one space left on our Meet in Charente Maritime France but I need to know now please !


----------



## JollyJack

Good news! The owners of the campsite have said we can have more places if we want them. Please let me know if you are interested.

There is a limit to the number of people we can take on the evening coach trip/meal on Wed 5th Sept of 60.

The limit for the meal on the campsite on Friday 7th Sept is 80. 

It is important that I know well in advance to avoid disappointment as both events are being well attended already. 

First come first served


----------



## lookback

Hi, Could you please book us in for the camp, coachtrip and meal.

Eileen and Ian


----------



## JollyJack

Hi Eileen and Ian

Ok have done - thank you - you are on the list - pm follows.

Bob


----------



## Philippft

Just used Michelin on line route planner for route from Dunkerque to Saint Augustin and even though I select non tolls roads the route recommended includes a good section of the A10 which is clearly a peage ?

Summary of the route

59140 Dunkerque – 17570 Saint-Augustin

Costs
153.92 GBP
Toll 0.00 GBP | Petrol 153.92 GBP 
Time
13h02 wich 05h30 on motorways 
Distance
529 mi wich 303 mi on motorways 

Anyone know why Michelin would make this kind of error !


----------



## geraldandannie

I've just plotted the same route, and indeed it uses the A10. However, it is a motorway, not a péage.

Gerald


----------



## Philippft

geraldandannie said:


> I've just plotted the same route, and indeed it uses the A10. However, it is a motorway, not a péage.
> 
> Gerald


Funny you should say that! according to Google Maps it's a peage and on street view there is a toll both at the point of entry recommended by Michelen.
This does not make sense to me unless Google maps be out of date and they have removed the Toll booth and changed the Peage to a motorway.
Unlikly I think !


----------



## ralph-dot

Looks like the A10 is a toll road

http://about-france.com/routes-from-calais.htm


----------



## ralph-dot

and it was last time I used it in 2010


----------



## geraldandannie

Interesting.

Although I use viamichelin for rough planning at home, I always use the TomTom for navigating over there. I've never been sent onto a toll road by the TomTom when they were turned off in the planning options.

Gerald


----------



## VanFlair

Hi All

I don't know how many motor-sport fans we have going to this meet BUT on the 14th to 16th of September there is classic race car event at Angouleme http://www.circuit-des-remparts.com/

Martin


----------



## geraldandannie

Out of interest, does anyone have any recommendations for aires in the Charente-Maritime region? I think our pre-meet plans are changing.

Gerald


----------



## JollyJack

There are a number of Aires in the region although we haven't used them.

Including one right by the Zoo entrance at La Palmyre http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Palmyre_Zoo
This gets very busy.

Also a (seasonal) one behind the sea front at La Palmyre - we did stop on that during the day last year: It's very important for Motorhomes to use the Motorhome area AND pay else the gendarmes will move you on. That's at 45.6825 -1.179531

Also one at 45.69091 -1.18951 which we have not been to at all. Others too.

Worth looking on the Facts campsite database


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks, Bob and Andrea. Yes, I've been looking at the MHF database. There's one or two that might be interesting. We've used Mortagne sur Garonne, which is (sort of) in the area, which is lovely.

Gerald


----------



## zoro

*Ready to go*

That's it. Van packed, tanks full,few euros in wallet.

Booked on 18.00 train tomorrow (Thursday).

See you all soon.

Steve & Jo


----------



## betsy

Hello Steve & Jo
We are leaving early on Saturday morning and having a slow drive down. I hope that you have a safe journey and I am looking forward to the meet.
Colin & Liz


----------



## JollyJack

We're heading south Sunday over on Tuesday and wandering down to the Meet during the week: looking forward to seeing everyone  

Our mobile is 0771 5825128

Andrea & Bob


----------



## JollyJack

Hi everyone,

A couple of places have become available at our Meet in France.

If anyone else would like to come please add your names here and let me know:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=351

We can also have a few more places if we want them.

After Sunday 26th August the best form of contact is our mobile 0771 5825128


----------



## KITTYKAMPER

unfortunately we are both still on our respective oil rigs in the north sea, fingers crossed there will be no fog to delay our helicopters on Thursday, flying to Nantes to pick up the van where we left her with friends, will be arriving late Sunday, see you all soon
Kathy and Steve


----------



## HermanHymer

*Meet*

Bon voyage a tous. A bientot!

Viv 8)


----------



## HermanHymer

*Charente Meet - previsions meteo*

Just got news from SW France - temp 42 degrees today so checked the weather - meteo.fr. The weather forecast in Royan for next week is sunny and getting hotter as the week progresses up to 27 degrees. Ladies, don't forget your cozzies! (bathers as they call them in Aus!). Now guys - no Harry's      please!

Viv


----------



## xgx

Thanks for reminding me to put an iron in the van :wink:


----------



## Scattycat

What!!! I mean, you're telling me NOW that it's not a naturist site and there's a least not a naturist beach at hand?

Oh, bugger!!  :roll:


----------



## Penquin

For those that would like to check the weather forecast for the next few days - and they are very accurate from our experience;

http://france.meteofrance.com/france/meteo?PREVISIONS_PORTLET.path=previsionsville/173060

that should give you the forecast for Royan (not too far from the campsite.......

the next few days are not perfect but it improves again before the weekend with unbroken sun from Saturday 1st to Wednesday 5th (as far as it goes today).

If you check that forecast daily it will be updated daily for you...

enjoy yourselves,

Dave


----------



## alandsue

Packed up, beered up, watered up. On the way to the Chunnel shortly. See you down at the site Sundayish.


Regards

Alan/Sue


----------



## JollyJack

We're on our way


----------



## Philippft

Just a quickie to say we had a great time, fantastic weather and enjoyed meeting everybody at this meet. It was great to meet some of the people behind the Avatar's and spend some time with them.

Thanks for an enjoyable time. We will move south today, a little further down the Gironde and return to the UK on the 16th.

Incidentally, according to the BBC weather forecast it's 26 Deg.C in my home town (Corby) today.

All the best,

Philip & Mena


----------



## ralph-dot

Sorry we didn't manage to pop in and meet you all,


----------



## cavs

Many thanks to Bob and Andrea for organising this. It was our first meet and we have thoroughly enjoyed it and meeting you all.

All the best
Stephen and Helen


----------



## geraldandannie

I'm sorry we had to dash off before the end of the meet. For those that don't know, Tess had some bite on her tail, which she bothered and bothered until it was very sore. We decided it was best to take advantage of our Friday morning appointment at the vet for her pet passport to get him to have a look.

He shaved her tail, and gave us some ointment to ease the itching and inflammation. We didn't hang around on the way home, got a crossing on Sunday afternoon, and we saw our own vet who gave her an injection to try to stop the irritation. She's on the mend, and very much better than she was.

Anyway, we just wanted to say thank you to Bob and Andrea for organising this meet. We had a great time, and the chosen site was beautiful. We had some good bike rides around the local area, and to top it all, the weather was gorgeous. It was lovely to meet old friends and make new ones.

Gerald and Annie


----------



## vicdicdoc

Luverly time 8) !! . . I look forward to the next one out there [or thereabouts]
Many thanks for organising it so well.
Cheers
Vic


----------



## Scattycat

Like the others here, we'd like to say a big thank you to Bob and Andrea for organising the meet. We too were first timers and also thoroughly enjoyed ourselves and meeting other like-minded people. We took our time getting back to Mayenne and arrived home today with gorgeous weather all the way. 

We've come back to a huge log pile blocking our barn entrance so we've got our work cut out for a day or so!

Mike and Lin


----------



## HermanHymer

*Thanks for a fab rally*

Hi Bob and Andrea and everyone I met at the rally. Thanks for a super time lovely to meet you all, the site was super and the entertainment too. The week flew by!

On leaving I took the ferry across the Gironde and spent time moving down to Andenos then Arcachon. Climbed the BIG DUNE and caught the train to Bordeaux for the day. Lovely weather.

Now in Airvault, Deux-Sevres at Camping de Courte Vallee. ACSI- bookmark it if you're in the vicinity - you wouldn't believe how much there is to see in this un-touristy place. Lovely site, a little bit of England in France -- without the rain. Catching Trynair Poitiers to Stansted tomorrow for a week in Cornwall. I'm praying for reasonable weather then back to France hoping there's an Indian summer.

Hope your travels have brought you pleasure and for those poor souls back at work - keep counting sleeps!

Thanks again you're a brilliant bunch and I'm glad I found you!

Viv


----------



## VanFlair

Hi All

Like others have said before us thanks to Bob and Andrea and thanks to everybody else for making it a great meet.

If you are doing it next year Bob put our names down and then we will definately go back to the car racing at Angouleme as it was fantastic.


Martin and Jen


----------



## SilverF1

We've just arrived home following the meet and a meander back through Brittany. It was good to meet friends old and new and sorry to those we missed speaking to. Maybe next time, hopefully.

Many thanks to Bob and Andrea from both of us for the all the organisation involved.


----------



## betsy

We too have just arrived home after the meet. It was a first for us and we thoroughly enjoyed the event. 
Our thanks to Bob and Andrea for organizing the event, along with the entertainment.
Colin and Liz


----------



## thedoc

Hi Bob and Andrea,

Just got home late last night to a rather dismal Southampton. Thanks for organising a lovely rally on a smashing site with wall to wall sunshine. Was really nice to catch up with old friends and meet new ones.

Sorry we couldn't join in the meals but maybe another time. Thanks again hope you all get or got home safe.

Cheers,

Andy and Kev x


----------



## The-Cookies

although didnt attend, finally met some other members betsy and also alanandsue who we spent a very pleasant 2 nights at vertuil sur charante with, although you must all remember to ask alan and sue about a guy named Nigel. Sue spent most of her time hiding in her van or ours lol

john


----------



## Happyrunner

Many thanks to Bob and Andrea for organizing such a lovely rally, on a super site. Mike and I really enjoyed meeting up with everyone, and sharing tales.

Thanks to all also who gave us novices so many tips, they were all very helpful. 

We are now back on Blighty in the rain and cold and are looking forward to our next trip to France.

Thanks again
Linda n Mike.


----------



## domannhal

Sorry we did'nt meet up at the Rally, as John had to delay our French trip due to work commitments. But it was lovely to see Linda (Happy runner) at Calais Aire on our return home. I hardly recognised you Linda, looking so tanned and relaxed, a bit different to Peterborough, with your mud pack on!!!. While I'm on I'd like to mention a site in Ile D'Oleron, on the outskirts of Cotiniere, who are not in the ACSI book yet but are taking ACSI customers at 14Euros a night. It's called Sous Bois and is flying the ACSI flag. It's a good little site and very friendly. Ann


----------



## clianthus

We have only just arrived back from France but would like to add our thanks to Bob & Andrea for organising the Meet. 

For various reasons we didn't stay for the whole week but it was lovely to meet up with a lot of old friends and meet some new MHF members as well.

It was really well organised Bob and sorry we couldn't take part a bit more but keep up the good work! Thanks again

Jen & Ken


----------



## JollyJack

We too are now back home having 'done' the Atlantic coast.

We are grateful to everyone who attended the Meet and for all the kind comments received.

The Meet was good : we enjoyed seeing everyone: old friends and new 

The site owners looked after us and the sun shone down 

Thank you for all your support  

Andrea & Bob


----------



## Yaxley

We are now back home in Ireland.
We went on to the Dordogne and Lot region and then back to the Atlantic Coast at Rochfort. Fantastic weather except for the last couple of days as we headed northwards.
Thank you Bob and Andrea for all the arrangements which worked out very well. We really enjoyed meeting people and making new friends.
Ian and Theresa


----------

